# Earth2 and SG1 at Target



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Yesterday I found Earth2 (both seasons) and Season 9 of Stargeate SG1 for 19.99 each. I snapped em both up.
I just wish Earth2 had a series ender. I did like that show.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the heads-up! I just got a $20 gift card for Target, and I've been wanting to revisit Earth 2 for some time. 

Like you, I wish there was an "ending", but I think I'll enjoy the trip down memory lane nonetheless ...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Thanks for the heads-up! I just got a $20 gift card for Target, and I've been wanting to revisit Earth 2 for some time.
> 
> Like you, I wish there was an "ending", but I think I'll enjoy the trip down memory lane nonetheless ...


A free trip! Especially to Earth 2. What more could one ask for. :lol:


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> Yesterday I found Earth2 (both seasons)


Both? The box set I got several months ago is of the "entire series" of 21 episodes + 2 bonus eps. http://epguides.com/Earth2/ shows 22 eps, counting the pilot as Pt 1 & Pt 2.

The print ad includes the SD version of Heroes Season 1 at $19.99. If only it wasn't on my "must buy" HD DVD list.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I just really wish that someone in Hollywood land would pick Earth 2 back up and finish the story. 

As it stands, it's just another unfinished storyline. I hate it when they do that.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> Both? The box set I got several months ago is of the "entire series" of 21 episodes + 2 bonus eps. http://epguides.com/Earth2/ shows 22 eps, counting the pilot as Pt 1 & Pt 2.
> 
> The print ad includes the SD version of Heroes Season 1 at $19.99. If only it wasn't on my "must buy" HD DVD list.


I stand corrected..thank you. Earth2 was only on for one season. I bough the same box set that you have. I haven't watched it all yet and I am looking forward to watching the two unaired eppys.


----------

